# Shrek 3 - Trailer



## rise (20 Juni 2007)

Der 3.Teil von Shrek.... :thumbup: kann eig. nur lustig werden da der 2.teil mir schon besser gefallen hat als der erste^^

Hier der Trailer dazu!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1195034


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

http://www.prosieben.de/kino_dvd/promotion/shrek3/video/40182/
Der ist aber nicht so lang wie der von My Vid


----------

